# how to scrollwheel click for paste on mac



## mattywix (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi
On Linux in the bash shell simply by selecting text it gets copied in the clipboard and then clicking my mouse centre button pastes it.
How do I do that on macbook mouse pad?


----------



## Natobasso (May 7, 2010)

You probably need to open up your mouse preferences on your mac (I assume your mouse has its own software?) If not, try keyboard/mouse in system preferences.

You can then set up your buttons to do different things.

Otherwise, try simply selecting the text and right clicking and see if "copy" is available.


----------



## mattywix (May 8, 2010)

Heres another thread on this: http://www.mac-forums.com/forums/os...8-mouse-copy-paste-linux-bash-style-os-x.html

Ok, this is a flat trackpad thing on the macbook.  If I plug in an external mouse then it works, but the mac pad itself  doesn't have this feature.
Sad that the macbook trackpad cant do what a basic mouse can!

Of course I can do 100 motions to copy and paste but thats not the point.
With windows and linux by simply highlighting text (and not having to specify copy) or selecting it by double clicking etc, it automatically goes into a separate clipboard to the normal clipboard, and then to paste I just hit centre button (or both left and right at the same time on a 2 button mouse)

Im talking here about working in the bash shell.

As for your suggestion to go into preferences, exactly which preference are you referring to that solves this problem?  I couldnt find it.  If I had I wouldnt have posted!


----------

